# 13" tumbler Rebuild



## Old Iron (Jun 17, 2013)

Been working on this for 3 days 2 1/2 days waiting for the paint to dry. Replaced all the wicks and put it back together now waiting for the 1/8" brass pipe plugs from McMaster-carr which will be here tomorrow.

I did a little polishing on some part and sprayed it with clear.

Paul


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 18, 2013)

Very nice. I was adjusting the function of mine yesterday, one pin location wouldn't lock in. a little work with a fine round file took care of it.


----------



## Old Iron (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks Greg a nice complement coming from you. I read the whole post about your 10 but forgot to reply.

Paul


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 18, 2013)

Old Iron said:


> Thanks Greg a nice complement coming from you. I read the whole post about your 10 but forgot to reply.
> 
> Paul


Your welcome, and I meant it, I can't wait to see more progress on your lathe. I love to see the work others do, it inspires me too. I always hope that my thread helps other people with their project, I sure enjoyed doing it and after I get a couple more little projects out of the way I can finish wiring it.


----------



## Old Iron (Jun 19, 2013)

Shawn you mite get a newer one and make it work, you would need two stop pins and two wholes. there is a slot  in it where it is held to the head stock.

Paul


----------

